# HaBe für Einsteiger !!!



## Martinbaby (7. Juli 2003)

Habe gestern mit Beppo gesprochen, und haben festgestellt, daß offensichtlich recht viele Hamburger Biker sich nicht trauen, mal mit uns loszugeigen. Offensichtlich ist die Hemmschwelle bei Neugierigen doch recht groß, einfach mal sich einem Termin anzuschließen. Viele haben Angst, sie würden nicht mithalten können oder uns bremsen, oder unsere Anforderungen nicht gerecht zu werden.

DEM IST DEFINITIV NICHT SO !!!

Unsere Gruppen sind häufig sehr durchwachsen und auch ich gehöre eher zu den Langsameren. Doch bisher haben alle immer auf mich gewartet (Danke, Jungs!) Und der gemeisame Spaß des gemeinsamen Erlebens steht im Vordergrund. Wer das hier anders sieht, der kann das an dieser Stelle gerne außern oder mich unterstreichen.

Beppo und ich meinen daher, es müßte mal eine gemütliche "Einsteiger Tour" für alle Interessierten geben, bei der garantiert alle mitkommen und Länge und Tempo darauf abgestimmt sind. 

Daher hier eine Frage an alle Neugierigen und Interessierten, welche Wochtentage
 passen Euch prinzipiell am besten. Es wird dann demnächst ein Termin hier im Forum zu finden sein.

Habt also keine Scheu und kommt mal mit!


----------



## Buddy (7. Juli 2003)

Kann Martin nur recht geben. Traut euch, es macht wirklich Spaß und das Tempo wird natürlich dem Langsamsten angepasst, da bleibt niemand auf der Strecke. Pausen werden auch so oft wie gewünscht gemacht.
Ich habe mich damals auch einfach einer Tour angeschlossen und es nicht bereut  Die war übrigens auch von Beppo "geführt" 

Bis Bald,

Rick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (7. Juli 2003)

Hi Leute,

für so was bin ich doch bekanntermassen leicht zu begeistern!  Also mir wären relativ späte Termine wochentags respektive generell Termine am Wochenende am liebsten!  

Mit Beppo oder Spacerider zu fahren macht ohnehin tierisch Spass, weil die es verstehen einen "richtig" zu motivieren...   Rabbit hingegen lässt es sich nicht nehmen am steilsten Uphill, wenn unsereins fast am Hyperventilieren ist, noch n nettes Liedchen zu pfeifen...  Du hast da was falsch verstanden Rabbit, es ist zwar richtig, dass Dein Geträller zum Schneller-Treten animiert, nur um möglichst schnell ein paar hundert Meter von Dir wegzukommen, aber Motivation ist das alleine noch lange nicht...   

Ich für meinen Teil freue mich auf ne Einsteiger-freundliche Tour in den HaBe´s!

So long,

Janus


----------



## Rabbit (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *... es müßte mal eine gemütliche "Einsteiger Tour" für alle Interessierten geben*


Habe ich da was von *gemütlich* gehört? 
*trallalla ... pfeif* 

Wie wäre es mit Mittwoch, 18:00h Kärtner Hütte? 

Bin dabei 

Gruß, 
Harry


----------



## kamikaaze (7. Juli 2003)

Hallo Martinbaby + Beppo,

super nette Idee, bin gerne dabei  Tage sind egal, nur nicht zu früh (Job). Hatte schon bei der letzten Mittwochs-Tour Kontakt mit Sanz aufgenommen. Übe noch die Selbsteinschätzung meiner Kondition.

Denke ich habe Euch auf der Tour der Leiden im Volkspark gesehen  hatte aber trotzdem kein Schlauch dabei. Sorry, war ja aber trocken 

Freue mich auf eine Tour mit Euch !!!


----------



## Martinbaby (7. Juli 2003)

An so einen schnellen Termin habe ich eigentlich noch gar nicht gedacht. Wollte erst einmal sammeln, wer da so alles zusammen kommt und wer Interesse hat.  Sollte dann auch ein Termin sein, an dem möglichst viele Neue/Einsteiger zusammen kommen.

Natürlich können wir uns aber am Mittwoch in gewohnter Weise treffen (weiß noch gar nicht, ob ich Zeit habe... )

Und da sind natürlich auch Neueinsteiger herzlich willkommen.  Ein separater Termin sollte aber dennoch folgen, für die, die sich nicht zu den "Alten Hasen" und zu den "Cracks" trauen.

Hatte übrigens auch Anfragen von Extrembikern (DH), die gerne speziell radikal bergab fahren etc. (um Gottes Willen!  ). Vielleicht sollten die auch mal eine Einstiegstour machen, mit jemanden der sich hier gut auskennt.


----------



## Martinbaby (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kamikaaze _
> *
> 
> Denke ich habe Euch auf der ?Tour der Leiden? im Volkspark gesehen ? hatte aber trotzdem kein Schlauch dabei. Sorry, war ja aber trocken
> *



So, so, Du wrst also der VOTEC-Biker, der sich um uns herumgeschlichen hat!


----------



## kamikaaze (7. Juli 2003)

2. Stockwerk am Tutenberg  den Knall hab ich aber nicht gehört, dass knutschende Liebespärchen hatte demnach eine gute Kondition  oder sie kannten sich noch nicht so lang


----------



## Martinbaby (7. Juli 2003)

nun untergrabe bitte nicht meinen schönen Beitrag. Den Knall hat man doch bis nach Othmarschen gehört, oder?


----------



## kamikaaze (7. Juli 2003)

Ich denke meine quietschende Clara hat alles übertönt.

Es ist schön zu sehen, wie das Forum lebt und die Touren nachgearbeitet werden und das mitten in Norddeutschland. Hoffentlich hält das Ganze noch an!!!!


----------



## Martinbaby (8. Juli 2003)

Das ist erst  der Anfang!

Wo sind also die Interessenten, die mal die Harburger Berge kennen lernen wollen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two2one (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Habe ich da was von gemütlich gehört?
> *trallalla ... pfeif*
> ...



Hoffentlich wird es genau so "gemutlich" sine wie die etwasfalsch benannte Ü35-UHU tour von Sa. vor 2 wochen.
Gruss
Nat
Ach ja hatte irgendjemand noch ein bission platz im kofferraum(für mich und Bike) für die deister tour??! Hört sich an als op ich das nicht verpassen soll.


----------



## AWMole (8. Juli 2003)

Lööööl

also nächste Woche wäre ich auch dabei, das heisst dann am 16.07.03 oder,

@Martinbaby sag einfach für wann du wa planst !!!!


----------



## derausdemnorden (8. Juli 2003)

also ich will die harburger berge kennen lernen, aber was fahrt iht da? dh? cc? bin noch absoluter neuling!


----------



## Martinbaby (8. Juli 2003)

fahren CC, Touren und alles was Spaß macht...  
Komme einfach mal mit und schaue es Dir an!


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (8. Juli 2003)

...kenn ich doch schon fast jeden Kieselstein rund um den Flughafen mit Vornamen und sonst spricht ja keiner mit mir auf ner Tour. 

Unter der Woche sind die HaBe für mich nicht rechtzeitig erreichbar, am Wochenende würde ich gerne um die Mittagszeit mit Euch fahren.

Gruß

Fritz


----------



## Lupi (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fritz Bodosondo _
> *
> Unter der Woche sind die HaBe für mich nicht rechtzeitig erreichbar, am Wochenende würde ich gerne um die Mittagszeit mit Euch fahren.
> 
> *




mir gehts genauso, wäre am Wochenende aber gerne mal mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stramble (8. Juli 2003)

Wo und was ist die Kärntner Hütte ?  

Ich bin bisher immer beim Wilpark losgefahren und dann links von der Toreinfahrt hinter dem agesperrten Parkplatz den landwirtschaftlichen Nutzweg runter.  
Und dann am Sportplatz das nette Downhillchen runter 

Hätte auch Interesse.


----------



## gage_ (8. Juli 2003)

derausdemnorden ... also wenn Du drei Kettenblaetter und ein bisschen Kondition hast, kannst Du bei den Touren auch mit einem spassorientierten Bike mitfahren.

Und wenn's eine traillastige Tour ist, hast Du dann auch Deinen Spass. Geht halt auch regelmaessig bergauf und etwas flacher.


----------



## Bischi (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Stramble _
> *Wo und was ist die Kärntner Hütte ?
> 
> Ich bin bisher immer beim Wilpark losgefahren und dann links von der Toreinfahrt hinter dem agesperrten Parkplatz den landwirtschaftlichen Nutzweg runter.
> ...



*klick*


----------



## Stramble (9. Juli 2003)

AHSO

danke


----------



## derausdemnorden (10. Juli 2003)

jo, weil´n tourenbike hab ich nicht gerade,is ein fun works dual mit ner dj3,aber ich brauch eh noch ein hinterrad, und das kommt erst in 2 wochen *heul*

dann melde ich mich nochmal,hab bock mal was für die kondition zu tun,meine ist bisher........naja.


----------



## madbull (10. Juli 2003)

@ derausdemnorden:  Ich würde dir die BMX-Bahn in Volksdorf empfehlen! Die dürfte für dein Bike der perfekte Spiel- und Übungsplatz sein und konditionell bringt die auch richtig was! Ich bin wirklich ziemlich fit, aber nachdem ich dort drei Runden volle Pulle gedrückt habe, war ich so fertig wie fast noch nie...


----------



## MrSchnabel (10. Juli 2003)

Wenn mein neues Brummbrumm am WE da ist und ich mein Bike generalüberholt habe, jaaaa, dann wäre ich Mi. 16.07. auch mit dabei....

lang ist's her, gelle????

cyaaaa


----------



## Martinbaby (10. Juli 2003)

als Termin habe ich mir nun den
So, den 20.07.
vorgemerkt.
12.00 Uhr Kärtner Hütte
Hoffe auf gutes Wetter und rege Beteiligung! Könnt Euch jetzt unter LMB eintragen! Bis denne!


----------



## NorthernLight (11. Juli 2003)

Moin Moin ...

Juhu ich hab sie gefunden -> Hamburger Biker !!!
Seit 6 Monaten hier am studieren und fahre meist alleine.
Kenne die ganzen locations hier noch nicht und bin brutal
auf der Suche. Das wird sich jetzt wohl endlich ändern  ...

Fahre seit ich denken kann BMX & MTB - bin für alles rund ums biken zu begeistern !

Wäre gerne bei den Touren hier in/um HH dabei, nur kenne ich mich net aus und so sagt mir "Kärtner Hütte" überhaupt nichts !
Also bitte mehr info wie/wo ich euch/die_location finde ?!? thx !



*biken biken biken biken biken biken biken biken biken biken *


----------



## Rabbit (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NorthernLight _
> *Moin Moin ...
> 
> Juhu ich hab sie gefunden -> Hamburger Biker !!!
> *


Korrekt! YOU'RE WELCOME! 


> *
> Wäre gerne bei den Touren hier in/um HH dabei, nur kenne ich mich net aus und so sagt mir "Kärtner Hütte" überhaupt nichts !
> Also bitte mehr info wie/wo ich euch/die_location finde ?!? thx !
> *


Bischi hat bereits einen entsprechenden Link etwa 5 Postings vor deinem eingefügt. Hier nochmal speziell für dich 

Lageplan

Einfach neben dem *i* auf "Lage und Anfahrt" klicken und zur Kärtner Hütte runterblättern 

Ich werde am 20ten nicht dabei sein können, da ich dann noch in Tirol bin und vermutlich um 12:00h irgendwo mir den "Big Six!" auf etwa 2000-2500m in der Sonne auf der Terasse einer Berghütte sitzen werden um uns bei einer Brotzeit auf die anschließend etwa 1700 zu vernichtenden Höhenmeter vorzubereiten  

Viel Spaß am Sonntag,
Harry

BTW: Woher kommst Du denn, NorthernLight?! Anhand deines Nicks vermute ich mal, daß Du schon ein Norddeutscher bist, nur wo hattest Du bis zum Studium deinen Wohnsitz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NorthernLight (16. Juli 2003)

Wunderbar ! thx !

In Hessen geboren (1979), dann ca. 18 Jahre kurz vor Fehmarn gelebt und jetzt in Hamburg. Doch dank der vielen Autos hier in HH fahr' ich regelmaessig an die Kueste um frische Luft zu schnappen  ...

Mit Herz und Seele Biker. 
Egal wo wie was warum wieso.
Ohne geht nicht.


----------

